# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Luna, personal telepresence robot, RoboDynamics Corp., Santa Monica, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - RoboDynamics Corp.

schultzeworks.com/luna

"Every Home Deserves a Personal Robot. Meet Luna!" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Luna - 1st Run 

Uploaded on Apr 15, 2011




> Luna by RoboDynamics is world's first personal robot designed for mass adoption.
> 
> She is a human sized and beautifully designed personal robot based on standard PC architecture and a Linux based operating system with WiFi, touchscreen display, cameras, microphone array, speakers, lot of expansion ports and even an App Store.
> 
> A Limited Edition Luna personal robot will ship in 4th Quarter 2011 and will be available for pre-orders starting May 11th.
> 
> General availability will begin in the second half of 2012 and pricing/order will be announced later this year.

----------


## Airicist

RoboDynamics: Meet Luna
June 6, 2011




> TechZulu Gets a sneak peak at the Next Robot by RoboDynamics Luna.

----------

